# Varmitts!!



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Those pesty varmitts! I can't believe that they are burrowing in the yard already and it's not even spring!
*Moles*....They are on the move toward the railroad area. I ran down to Lowes and purchased some Mole Repellant (Liquid)
and sprayed the entire area. Is this typical for moles to migrate during the winter months? Now I'm in Northwest
Arkansas and the weather has been in the 20s to 50's. Just seemed a little early.

I think I've nipped it in the budd so to speak. I'm going to get some pellets this weekend and skatter over the railroad
area as well.


----------



## tblagg (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been told that moles come around feeding on grubs and that if you get rid of the grubs then the moles will go away too. Used to be a product out there called "Grubex" that could be sprinkled around and killed the grubs. Might be worth looking into.

Tim


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The castor oil repellents work well and are a much better idea than poisoning your yard. Since we got our terrier the only moles I find are dead ones he leaves lying around. 

-Brian


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep...that's what I've been using. Seems to do the job. Will get the grub stuff also as soon as it comes in the store.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Pitchfork! I stuck it in the ground and had one "clinging" to it on the way up...


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL...they were coming from the direction of my neighbors. Perhaps....they will return to 'their' place and leave me alone. I'll do what it takes 
to keep them out of train area....pitchfork may be next!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 01/03/2009 7:11 PM
Pitchfork! I stuck it in the ground and had one "clinging" to it on the way up...




Just another trade to add to the resume Bruce? Professional mole hunter?









-Brian


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems I saw on TV someplace a guy who shoves a line down into a tunnel and pumps propane in there. When he ignites it, you see a bunch of small volcanoes erupt and the ground shakes a bit. And he claims that is pretty much the end of your mole problem. 

Be sure to post pictures if you try it.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By barnmichael on 01/03/2009 9:33 PM
Seems I saw on TV someplace a guy who shoves a line down into a tunnel and pumps propane in there. When he ignites it, you see a bunch of small volcanoes erupt and the ground shakes a bit. And he claims that is pretty much the end of your mole problem. 

Be sure to post pictures if you try it.  



This method seems dangerous, crazy and a lot of fun. Don't forget to take video, too!


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonder if insurance would cover any potential damage to railroad....or house....underground utilities? But, at least I would be 
rid of the varmitts!


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Now is the time. Get'em before they breed. I have found the only effective way to get rid of moles is to trap them. I have had great success with a "EasySet mole trap". Some success with the "hoop" type and less success with the "harpoon" type. Just "google easyset mole trap. You can't go wrong. Took 8 out of my mothers yard last year. 8 trips, 8 moles. 

Grubex works on grubs. If there are other things for moles to eat, like earthworms, you will still have moles. Be sure to use Grubex products at the right time of year. Your local extension office can help. In Michigan it's not until maybe late June or July.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm kinda like Paul James on Gardening by the Yard. Don't want to kill them....just let them live....in the neighbor's yard/field! 

I had a problem a couple of years ago on the back 40. Used the pellets and watered them in. For some reason, they disappeared. 
I guess it's the smell....like me with skunks!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't there a scene in CaddyShack where Bill Murray is hunting the "VC gophers"? Maybe this would apply to moles too. 
Dave


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Matt Vogt on 01/04/2009 7:09 AM
Posted By barnmichael on 01/03/2009 9:33 PM
Seems I saw on TV someplace a guy who shoves a line down into a tunnel and pumps propane in there. When he ignites it, you see a bunch of small volcanoes erupt and the ground shakes a bit. And he claims that is pretty much the end of your mole problem. 

Be sure to post pictures if you try it.  



This method seems dangerous, crazy and a lot of fun. Don't forget to take video, too!









I found the site. http://www.rodenator.com/
They have some pretty entertaining videos.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that would give Angel a fright!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hA3_rihmcg


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

We had a serious problem with moles here in Ontario Canada. They dug under our track and in the gardens and we managed to kill 32 of them but we did not seem to be winning the battle. Our method was to drown them out with a water hose and then if they came up for air we got them with a shovel. You have to get them as soon as they get to the surface - once they are above ground they are surprisingly fast!!! As we live on an acreage next to farm fields we thought that we would be stuck with them although this was the first bad infestation.
By chance our old dog had to be put down and the new puppy would not stay in the yard and insisted on chasing trains on our track. We purchased an invisible fence system and installed it around about an acre of land and the perimeter of the track. Within a week the moles had gone. Could be coincidence or could it be the current in the ground?

One funny point. We were advised to get some smoke bombs which are about 3" long and 3/4" dia with a 3" fuse at one end. The fuse looks like a Jetex fuse. Following the instructions I exposed a run and tried to light the fuse. It was a windy day and I could not get the lighter to stay alight so I stood inside the door of the nearby garden shed assuming that the fuse would take some time to burn. WRONG!!! The fuse burnt very quickly and the wind blew the shed door shut and I found out first hand what it was like to be in the trenches in WW1.

All the best with your problem and I hope you find the answer. Keep this in mind. You could live in Germany where the Mole is a protected species.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Alan Wright on 01/09/2009 2:23 PM
............We purchased an invisible fence system and installed it around about an acre of land and the perimeter of the track. Within a week the moles had gone. Could be coincidence or could it be the current in the ground?




Alan,

Thanks for your input. Never considered an invisible fence, but had thought of it for our new pup (now almost 2 years old). May look into that. We have about 1 1/2 acre and that might be the
ticket for both problems!

Monte


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Alan Wright on 01/09/2009 2:23 PM One funny point. We were advised to get some smoke bombs which are about 3" long and 3/4" dia with a 3" fuse at one end. The fuse looks like a Jetex fuse. Following the instructions I exposed a run and tried to light the fuse. It was a windy day and I could not get the lighter to stay alight so I stood inside the door of the nearby garden shed assuming that the fuse would take some time to burn. WRONG!!! The fuse burnt very quickly and the wind blew the shed door shut and I found out first hand what it was like to be in the trenches in WW1.

All the best with your problem and I hope you find the answer. Keep this in mind. You could live in Germany where the Mole is a protected species.



That's a pretty funny story! The bombs were probably 'Giant Destroyer' gassers. I bought some last year, but didn't really start to use them seriously until now.
I think I bought fifty of them for the five acres. Hope that's enough!










Everyone keep us up to date with your success! The invisible fence thing would be great - Permanent!

Matt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I stood inside the door of the nearby garden shed assuming that the fuse would take some time to burn. WRONG!!! 




Oh my! Sounds like something I would have done


----------

